# S-t-r-e-t-c-h Max



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

I am sitting in my office chair getting some work done, I feel a tap on my shoulder, I turn around and see CAT-EYES....it used to scare the daylights out of me but I am used to it now. It is simply Max saying "Hi" :shock:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

He is so cute. Is that the top of your office chair? If so, Max is massive!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> He is so cute. Is that the top of your office chair? If so, Max is massive!


Yes, that's the top of the backrest. He is *very* tall for a cat. He can snatch a roast beef sandwich right off the counter with his feet still planted on the floor. One of his favourite quirks is to sit up on my lap and stare me in the eyes for long periods of time....used to spook me a little but now it's just funny. He can barely fit on my lap now a days. He still seems to be getting bigger and bigger....oh well, more to love


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Dat's a big kitty....


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

MAX is SOooo adorable. I love big cats. I hope my Marbles keeps growing, I think even if he gets to half of Max... it'll be enough.. hehe


----------

